# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Волшебство колыбели

## yakudza

Поете ли вы своим деткам колыбельные песни? В каком возрасте это наиболее интересно? Что конкретно поете?

----------


## yakudza

Нам сейчас, в 3 года, стали интересны колыбельные. Пою стандартные "Спят усталые игрушки...", "Спи, моя радость, усни...". Других не знаю, а этих не хватает, да и мне тяжело их петь, поэтому получается некрасиво. Поэтому пою еще свою любимую "Ой, то не вечер...", и заунывную "Во поле береза стояла ...".
Хочется выучить какую-нибудь старинную, длинную, нежную колыбельную с многочисленными повторами. Знаете такие?

----------


## kazangi

Я Ульке пела, сначала маленькой "что вижу то пою", а потом ей прилюбилась колыбельная "у кота ли у кота колыбелька золота..." она не длинная, но я куплеты перемешивала и по несколько раз повторяла. "Березу" тоже пела, но она длиннющая, всю до конца не знаю(( а еще мы Ульку укладывали одно время под украинский мультик http://teramult.org.ua/mult/1984_ua_kolybelnaja

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, самая лучшая в мире колыбельная! !"Зеленая карета"! Вот ссылочка на песенку и мультклип к ней: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_ijKgaQVvE

Лизка обожает эту колыбельную! И Настя тоже! И мы с мужем))) Я ее выучила наизусть и пою Лизе, когда днем укладываю ее спать на балконе. И вечером тоже, если под грудь не укладывается. 

Еще у нас хорошо "котируется" в качестве колыбельной песня "Млечный путь" из кинофильма "Большое космическое путешествие":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UJfV...eature=related

И старшей, и младшей пою песенки с рождения. Старшая до сих пор просит перед сном, чтоб я ей спела что-нибудь и сон загадала)

----------


## Ёжик

Ой, я тоже Зеленую карету очень люблю) А детям моим в принципе все-равно, что я им там напеваю)
Мы вот в Этномире купили диск с мамиными колыбельными и потешками - "Семейный лад", записанный после одноименного фестиваля. Решающим моментом при покупке была песня в исполнении Алёны Третьяковой - Бай-бай-бай-бай, Серафимка, засыпай. ))) Вот как раз на этом диске и напеты длинные, старинные колыбельные.

----------


## Jazz

О, Катя! очень актульная у нас сейчас тема: Тимофей недавно стал "заказывать" себе колыбельные, чем меня очень веселит.
Я пою ему их с рождения. Поначалу это были всякие вариации на тему "баиньки-баиньки", "не ложись на краюшке", "прискакали заюшки", "котик серенький лобок" и пр. Под эти монотонные песенки очень удобно было лялю укачивать. Потом какое-то время пела подряд несколько песен: "Жмурят глазки малые детки...", "Ложкой снег мешая..." (из мультика про Умку), "Дрема" (который добрый гном))), "Спи моя радость, усни...", "Спят усталые игрушки...". И эту последовательность много-много раз (Тим всегда очень долго вечером засыпает). Причем, порядок нарушать нельзя, иначе эффект получается обратный - что-то не то, значит, надо проснуться. Периодически пою какие-нибудь неколыбельные песни ("Мой рок-н-ролл", сплиновскую немного переделанную "Бонни и Клайд" и т.д.) А недавно как-то спела "Город золотой" Гребенщикова и "Колотушка" Лаврова (которая на стихи Заболоцкого, обожаю ее). Так теперь это у нас хиты. Тим почти каждый день просит спеть "про сад" или "про собаку".)))))

----------


## kazangi

Мне еще нравится петь "у пони длинная челка..." из мультика)) такая классная песня, а еще пела "а не спеть ли мне песню о любви..." Чижа и т.п. Виталик так вообще регулярно все песни роковые на манер колыбельных умудряется петь)))

----------


## yakudza

"русский рок" в качестве колыбельной!))))))))))) 5 баллов!
не сомневаюсь, звучит отлично! "Город золотой" возьму на вооружение))

----------


## Jazz

Катя, рада, что пригодилось.  Я просто пою то, что самой хочется петь, - когда еще можно будет поголосить, что душа просит, без зазрения совести и удивления окружающих!)))) Так Тим же теперь их еще и петь пытается. Вот где я вообще лежу со смеху!
А еще в прошлом году , когда Новый год был, пела ему "В лесу родилась елочка". Вчера снова спела. Тиму, прям, понравилось, несколько раз просил "про елочку". Я даже и не обращала внимания, что она такая длиннющая и монотоная.

----------


## yakudza

Нам про елочку в саду поют, перед сном - чтоб к новому году запомнилась))))))
Вчера у меня такая подборка классная получилась:
"(А не спеть ли мне песню) О любви", которая заканчивается словами "А теперь пора спать", потом "Снилось мне... " (Воскресенье), а потом "Город золотой". Оказывается все они вполне колыбельные - фантазийные и засыпальные)))
И маме приятно попеть любимые песни, и детю хорошо))

----------


## Kati

Тоже начала петь Грину колыбельные с рождения. Поначалу - триллер про серенького волчка (не знала тогда ничего другого), потом очень мне понравилась колыбельная из к/ф "Человек родился". Еще есть сайт с хорошей музыкой "Гусли" вообще (!) без рекламы http://www.gusli.su/ - там есть колыбельные в исполнении Валентины Рябковой: запомнила несколько песен оттуда и тоже пою теперь соловьём)) 
Правда, сейчас пою недолго: одну-две песенки, для создания сонного настроения: в последнее время (в 3-4 месяца) малыш начал озорно улыбаться из-под сиси и подпевать, и всё наше засыпание насмарку)))

----------


## polya

Старшему пела, а теперь он со сказкой укладывется и мелкий под боком. Как то привык уже) без песен.
Хотя иногда попеть хочется, мой репертуар: "Раз морозною зимой", "В лесу...", "Миленький ты мой".

----------


## IRISCHKA

Я все подряд песни пою, а когда репертуар иссякает начинаю на ходу сочинять, если рифма не ложится, меняю ударение или вставляю просто типа ля-ля-ля, в основном про детей пою, про их действия, им нравится. Так кстати и со сказками, они требуют все новых и новых, так что у нас фирменная бесконечная сказка про принцессу Звездочку и ее житие-бытие, поступки ее, хорошие и плохие, идет сплошной экспромт.

----------


## Домик в деревне

у меня в репертуаре 33 коровы =), облака белогривые лошадки, бардовские и пионерские песни (какие вспомню), 
у мужа больше, он еще про котенка и паровоз поет, про пропала собака по кличке щенок.

----------


## freedom

Хороший вариант - песенка Флер "Шелкопряд", а еще мы как по волшебству засыпаем под песню Трубадура "Луч солнца золотого"

----------


## adel

Я очень много чего пою - ванна для нас это просто концертная студия для мамы - 40 минут сольник в живую :Smile: )) Вся клара румянова : белые кораблики, волшебный цветок, мамантенок, улыка и т.д Еще из редких те что мне мама пела Розовый слон , песенка про мальчика который исполнил мечту и стал капитаном.... А засыпаем мы лучше всего под народную колыбельную котя коток - я специально оригинал искала и даже слова вручную переписывала так как везде выложен только первый куплет.

----------


## Kusya

Мой знакомый недавно прислал мне необычные колыбельные, они их поют своим деткам. Мотив - любой, сердце подскажет))

Колыбельные (Из книги "ЗНАНИЯ ДУХОВ ДОЛЬМЕНОВ")

Через колыбельную песню Вселенная строит счастливую жизнь данному человеку. Раньше уделялось большое значение информации, заложенной в песнопении, в песнях. Песня - это особый ритм, который издаёт Вселенная. Этот ритм раньше использовали люди. Их разговор был подобен песне - не так много слов, но смысл глубокий.
Можно выговаривать словами ребёнку перед сном и так формировать его жизнь, но сильнее, чётче и явственнее формируется счастливая жизнь ребёнка через песнопение.

== ==
Колыбельная первоистоков для мальчиков:

Ночь наступает,
день отдыхает,
звёздочки в небе зажглись,
И засыпает, всё засыпает,
Спи, мой сыночек, усни.

Ты по тем звёздам
Ножкой босою,
Ножкой живой пробежишь.
Песню Вселенной
Душою нетленной,
Песнь о Любви запоёшь.

Будет та песня
Радостью литься,
Каждой планете подарит добро,
И все планеты
станут кружиться
В вечности нежной легко.

И на тот праздник,
Праздник вселенский
Нежный цветочек придёт,
Этот цветочек,
Живой огонёчек,
Девочка песню поёт.

То половинка,
Твоя половинка,
Ты её, сын мой, встречай,
Нет у Вселенной
Радости больше,
Любовь в своём сердце качай.

Вот повстречались
Две половинки -
Сынок мой и девочка та,
И две искринки,
Две половинки
Вместе теперь навсегда.

Ваши мечтанья -
Песнь созиданья,
Счастье, любовь и весна,
Песням искриться
Дом ваш - Вселенная вся...

== ==
Колыбельная первоистоков для девочек:

Доченька милая,
Свет нежный, солнечный
Всё замирает вокруг
Спят уже травушки,
Спит ветер радостный
Сон к тебе в гости пришёл.

Сон поведёт тебя
В мир удивительный,
Ты свою ручку ему протяни,
Встретит с любовью тебя
Песней лучистою -
Мальчик на млечном пути.

Путь этот выстроен,
Чтоб повстречала ты
Там половинку свою,
Свою половиночку,
Бога крапиночку
Сердцем своим ты её обогрей.

Звёзды чудесные
С песней ликующей
К счастью ликующей
К счастью и радости вас поведут,
Будете вечно вы,
Будете вместе вы
Жить на прекрасной земле.

Родятся деточки
Ваши чудесные,
Снова ликует Вселенная вся,
Каждая звёздочка
с песней чарующей
К вашим деяниям устремлена.

----------


## adel

*Русская-народная колыбельная*

Котя котя коток 
Котя серенький бочок
Иди котя ночевать
Наше дитятко качать
Уж тебе я коту
За работу заплачу
Дам кувшин молока
И конец пирога
Дам я крыночку щей
Пирогов дам пестерь
Дам я папаньке
В обе лапоньки
Как у нашего кота
Есть на сердце доброта
Иди котик ночевать
Колыбеленку качать
У кота ли у кота 
Колыбелька хороша
А у сыночки маво
Есть получше того
Ох ты котенька коток
Котя серенький хвосток
Не ходи ты по домам
Чужих деток не качай

Баю баю качи
На улице калачи
Баю баю каx-кач
Принесем тебе калач
Матери сайку
Дочери китайку
Стану я тебя качать 
В балалаечку играть.

----------

